# Misc BE related questions



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum. Had my BE for about 2.5 years and I'm very happy with it. I have a few questions about things that would make using it better though, if you please...

1) Is there a reliable source of bottomless PFs for the BE? I see the guy on here has stopped making them.

2) Are people using a dosing chute? Sources, please?

3) The tamper that comes with it is OK but not overly close fitting. Any recommendations, please?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

1) no - no way to get decent bottomless PFs without a mod or hope for Joey to miraculously do another batch

2) dosing chutes? I had a 3D printed funnel and also managed to get good-ish results with a chinesium LWW tumbler off fleabay

3) some people use the 53mm motta tamper. I guess it's similar to the difference between 58mm and 58.3-58.5mm on e61 machines


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I don't think there is sufficient room for a dosing funnel. None I could find anyway. I recollect one person having problems with grinds spilling out all over the drip tray but I didn't. Just a nice high pile of fluffy grinds with minimal spills. Always used the timer though - using it manually means pushing it in further.

Maybe Joey would do one if you sent him a portafilter and crossed his palm with etc. You'd have to ask and maybe buy the portafilter.

John

-


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Not sure if the DTP is the same but I took out the PF holder and use a funnel bought off Amazon

As for a tamper :- Motta 53mm


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

1) No - sadly

2) I use a dosing funnel which I sourced off eBay fits very nicely within the double basket. I grind my beans into a cup first then pour into the basket via the funnel. Cleaned my workflow up a lot. https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F273873965385

3) I originally thought the tamper was good until I attended a barista course. I now use a 53mm Motta tamper which you can get from Bella Barista, 200 Degrees Coffee or elsewhere. Slight bit of room around the edge however once I tamp I give the basket a gentle knock with the tamper and it knocks any small loose bits off into the puck ready for a final more gentle tamp.

Hope this helps.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Motta 53mm Tamper


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Actually it's possible to tamp the edge with the standard diameter tampers, Use it as normal and then firmly polish keeping the edge of the tamper against the side of the basket. It's very easy to do with a bit of practice. Switching to an over sized one doesn't really make any difference. Use of a calibrated tamper can improve thing as can levelling tool. Those help to get a level tamp but if set to go too deep may interfere with the normal tamp. The chisel tools can tamp all on their own to enormous levels so best to keep and eye on that. I look for at least 1mm of movement when the actual tamper is used.

I have done a fair amount of grinding into a cup and eventually gave it up as there were far too many instances of peculiar channelling. I suppose people could stir grinds to help with that but with some beans it will cause more problems than just using them as the come even if there are clumps.

When it comes to consistency it's best to remember that the BE is volumetric. That's what a programmed button does - sets the volume of the output. Once things are sorted there isn't much variation - the shot time will vary a bit. This applies through out the blue sector on the dial and a little way past it. Past that the OPV opens and providing little brew water goes that way it still tends to be ok. Like most things though it isn't totally accurate so poor prep can still cause more variation than normal.

Some one said that the Sage tamper is like marmite. Some like it some don't. One thing I found with is the ease of actually checking that the tamp is level. Best thing to do if it isn't is to correct it what ever tamper is being used.

John

-


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

Just for clarity, I've no problems using the Sage tamper - I'm just not so keen on what seems like a lot of sideways movement (I'm quite sensitive to small tolerances) and would rather have a tamper I could just be comfortable using once and not having to go N/S/E/W every time to feel like the job is done.


----------

